# طلب مساعده



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (21 يناير 2011)

أرجو من الإخوه الكرام كتاب يتحدث عن أفران المعالجه الحراريه بالتفصيل الممل 

نرجو منكم المساعده


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (23 يناير 2011)

سبحان الله ولا رد


----------



## aidsami (23 يناير 2011)

و الحمد لله على كل حال.
ابحث بواسطة محرك البحث في الموقع التالي عسى تجد مرادك. 
http://www.freebookspot.biz/

ساقتبس ردك لاضعه في طلباتي.
شكرا مسبقا


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (24 يناير 2011)

aidsami قال:


> و الحمد لله على كل حال.
> ابحث بواسطة محرك البحث في الموقع التالي عسى تجد مرادك.
> http://www.freebookspot.biz/
> 
> ...




بارك الله فيك أخى المساعد عموما لم أفهم ماذا تقصد ولكن هذا الموقع لم أستطيع التعامل معه خصوصا أننى لا أعلم أسماء كتب معينه


----------



## تولين (24 يناير 2011)

اخي الكريم اتمنى الاستفادة من الكتاب التالي
http://ingdz.alafdal.net/t113-topic


----------



## زهراء الزبيدي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اني ابحث عن تقرير وافي عن نظام التحكم بالهواء المضغوط وكذلك تقرير عن حديد الزهر مرفقين بالصور

ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## alshangiti (16 أكتوبر 2011)

Cast iron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

حديد الزهر


----------

